# What QH type is he?



## Ramble (Mar 29, 2007)

So here is my horse as a two year old. He is three in May. I was told that he looks like he has weak fetlocks and a deep girth. I think the deep girth is just because he hasn't finished growing and filling out all the way. What do you think? Also based on these does he look like the more racey type of QH? I think he does, but I'd love to hear your opinions.

By the way I'm new here and you can just call me Megz. 



















This one he's getting his winter coat, thats why he's so much darker.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hes lovely!! Very qh!!! 
I cant see that he has weak fetlocks but hard to tell from pic and i would say that a deep girth is a good thing! And its not overly deep as far as i can see- hes stunnin'......bet you cant wait to get on him now.

Elz x


----------



## Ramble (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks! Yeah, I was going to go riding today, but the weather turned into hurricane mimicry. Its horrible. I'm planning on training him to jump this summer. I should be interesting.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh im sorry, he is broken already! hehe silly me! Oh no nothing worse than getting drenched on a ride!

Yeh teaching babies to jump is very entertaining! Depending on what their interpretation of 'jumping' is! 
Flos is very graceful where as tenny is one of those prepare to take off jobbies! lol

Elz x


----------



## Ramble (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, I've seen him jump over a giant pile of sawdust last summer, and I was like WHOA! Since then I've been excited to to teach him to jump. 

Most of the riding I've been doing with him is pretty easy going, slow-ish trail rides. We have a good gallop every now and then, if there's a nice spot. He's very fast! :wink: 

Does he look 'downhill' at all to you? I've also been told that by people.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

He is slightly downhill but then i wouldnt worry as he is only rising 3. My mare didnt level up until she had turned 5, and as for my 3 yr old- well he changes shape on a weekly basis!

He will always have a large **** though.....hehe....thats the qh but i should imagine he will level up nicely!

hes lovely!!!

Elz x


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Hes CUTE!!! I like him! he looks very sweet. Who said he had weak fetlocks? And why? doesn't look like it to me! I like deep girths, more lung power! lol. He looks like a sweety!


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

Definately sweet. And as for big bums whats a qh without one of those.


----------



## Ramble (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, he definetley is growing a quarter horse bum. 

Heres two more pics from yesterday. Excuse his tail, I braided it and put it up like that so he wouldn't get it all muddy. I think he knew that he looked like a dork. 

My little sister was taking the pictures so I didn't get very many good ones.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I really like that first picture, he has a really stunning trot...Is it safe too teach a horse to jump when there three? sounds a bit hard on them to me.....


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

i think he looks great, and i dont see the deep fetlocks, and he is still maturing.  He looks like a sweet boy.

-chelsea-


----------

